# 6" Pepper Mill



## W.Y. (Jan 3, 2012)

I have made lots of these in the past but always in 10" size. Some sold at $29.00 to $39.00 and the rest were for gifts.
Wife said she wanted one  only smaller so this was my first 6" one that I made for her yesterday . So this one will be a keeper. 
Was limping along on a worn out lathe belt and will probably make a matching salt shaker whenever the new belt arrives.  Was ordered from NAPA  a week ago for (overnight delivery)  but keeps getting delayed due to avalanche control in the mountains. 

Box elder wood and lacquer finish .

Same pepper mill shown from both sides.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful !!! That Box Elder reminds me a some Bakelite I was given.


----------



## latelearner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a beautiful job!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a very pretty pepper mill William, I like the Box Elder, I think a 6 inch size would be nice in the kitchen.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes I agree with your  views on it for the kitchen  and my wifes decision on the 6" one .
She liked the 10" ones but always thought they were too tall and appeared top heavy when considering the diameter of the base . We used some of the 10" ones  but after I sold the last one right off our kitchen table I often got hints for one  but she wanted it shorter.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice pepper mill William! The wood is pretty, but I love the size and shape you gave it. Looks nicely balanced and looks easy to hold on to as well.  And the finish looks outstanding!


----------



## bnoles (Jan 4, 2012)

That is a killer pepper mill!  Fantastic job, wood and finish.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, that "turned out" nicely ;-)

  -Barry


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice looking mill Bill.


----------



## PSU1980 (Jan 4, 2012)

Great looking pepper mill.  I haven't made any yet, but they are on my list to make.  How do you apply the finish?  Do you spray the mill while it is turning on the lathe?

Tim


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 4, 2012)

PSU1980 said:


> Great looking pepper mill.  I haven't made any yet, but they are on my list to make.  How do you apply the finish?  Do you spray the mill while it is turning on the lathe?
> 
> Tim



I apply the finish off the lathe . Shellac as a sanding sealer inside and out and then rattle can Deft  lacquer on the outside. Three coats about 15  to 20 minutes apart and let cure .


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 4, 2012)

The new belt for my lathe finally arrived at noon today so I went out in the shop and put the other end of the same   stick that the pepper mill came out of  and made the salt shaker.

I am terrible at duplicating  turned items  and the top part is especially  way off but seeing as it is for ourselves I will leave it as is.
 Hey . . . it's good enough for the girls I go with  :biggrin:

What a time to run out of high gloss lacquer.  Thought I could make it with an almost empty can. Got one coat on and had to finish off a couple more coats with semi-gloss. Next time to the city I will pick up a few more cans of high gloss and give the salt shaker another coat.


----------



## cionow777 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Very nice work*

I really like that pepper mill.  Very nicely done.  Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures.

Kevin
Alabama
www.mazurkapens.com


----------



## LeeR (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice!  I have not done pepper mills, but plan to make them for next year's Christmas gifts.  I like the 6" size.  

I did pens last year.  This year it was pizza cutters, wine stoppers, and reversible screwdrivers.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice,  i never made a pepper mill,  yet,  but if i did, it would be the small ones. Carl


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally made another trip yesterday  to the city south of the border where I get my lacquer (among other things)  so was able to spray the salt shaker to a high gloss finish like the pepper mill.
Shown rotated about a third turn from previous picture . This pair shows different grain figuring all the way around.

They are now filled with salt and pepper and we are using them. Can't beat the taste of freshly ground pepper.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 8, 2012)

NIcely done, what finish did you use?


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 8, 2012)

Glenn McCullough said:


> NIcely done, what finish did you use?


As mentioned above. . ..  lacquer :wink:

Rattle can Deft lacquer but sealed the wood with shellac first.


----------



## toyotaman (Jun 28, 2012)

William, I think you have some nice mills there.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 30, 2012)

William,
Always enjoy looking at your work... love the box elder... I found a whole log of it once in a brush pile alongside the road and when I cut into it there was flame through most of the log... nice wood to work with... too bad I wound up letting some of it go bad.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 1, 2012)

PSU1980 said:


> Great looking pepper mill.  I haven't made any yet, but they are on my list to make.  How do you apply the finish?  Do you spray the mill while it is turning on the lathe?
> 
> Tim



Those are  sprayed with lacquer off the lathe.


Thanks for all the replies .

I have got numerous  emails from people wanting to buy them but wife wants to keep them and I kind of like them myself so they are not for sale and are getting daily use since I made them way back in January / 2012


----------

